# VG Hero Tournament Match 4 of 32: Sora vs. Cloud Strife



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

*SORA (KINGDOM HEARTS)*

Sora is the main protagonist in the Kingdom Hearts series, as well as a Keyblade wielder. He is an upbeat teenager who may seem simple-minded at times, but is very aware of the importance of his quest. He possesses a strong sense of justice and an unrelenting heart. At times he is impulsive and quick to anger when defending his friends, but he is always sincere about what he says and does.​
VS.​
*CLOUD STRIFE OF FINAL FANTASY VII*

Cloud Strife is the central hero to Final Fantasy VII.  An arrogant and proud swordsman at first, Cloud believes himself to be a member of an elite warrior unit called SOLDIER. He discovers the memories of who he was are not his own and, with the help of his friends, learns there is more to being a hero than possessing physical strength and fame.  With the power of his sword and courage, he sets off to save his world from the evils of Jenova.​


----------



## Furious George (Mar 18, 2013)

Dude, you're making way too many of these at one time.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Dude, you're making way too many of these at one time.



I'm making just four today.  There will be another bit of four soon afterward.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2013)

Yo, this mess is rigged.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

I take it you're just on the losing side.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2013)

...






Yes.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

Both sides are the losing side.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> Both sides are the losing side.



Just as planned.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

This contest seems to be for the sole purpose to weed out any of the idiots because anyone who actually spends time arguing over which of these two better just need to be executed by the folks more capable of grasping decent character concepts.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

But hey, that's just my opinion.

I'm not the conglomerate with millions of dollars that managed to run a series into the ground and repeatedly rape it like an abused overseas mail-order bride while remaining mystified that my Western third-party sources manage to continue to make good titles.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2013)

Good thing I rarely give credence to your opinion. :33


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> This contest seems to be for the sole purpose to weed out any of the idiots because anyone who actually spends time arguing over which of these two better just need to be executed by the folks more capable of grasping decent character concepts.



Relax, kiddo.  You have an Assassin's Creed sig which if anything its third installment was already rather crash and burn.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Good thing I rarely give credence to your opinion. :33



Which is probably why you still have crappy taste.




Mael said:


> Relax, kiddo.  You have an Assassin's Creed sig which if anything its third installment was already rather crash and burn.



Of which I criticize quite lengthily on a regular basis and paint Ubisoft as bigger baby-rapers than EA and have never stated that AC should be known for anything truly remarkable with its mediocre platform, subpar combat, and forgettable cast of characters with the exception of its bad guys in ACIII who managed to be scumbaggy enough that it gives away just how evil they are... not that you shouldn't be able to tell by the dead, soulless eyes of Charles Lee and his combover. But hey at least you remember their names rather than The Ezio Saga's habit of making bad guys the historical figures just so you'd remember who the Hell they were because they did absolutely fuckall otherwise (and ACI's main baddy practically wearing it as a sign stapled to his face with Christmas lights twirled around it to try and draw your attention to it).


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I don't see how you could criticize my taste seeing as how you don't know me well enough to name even one of my favorite games, but the point is that I tend not to respect the opinions of those who feel obligated to insult others over subjective matters.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Well I don't see how you could criticize my taste seeing as how you don't know me well enough to name even one of my favorite games, but the point is that I tend not to respect the opinions of those who feel obligated to insult others over subjective matters.



You must block yourself off from ninety percent of the internet, then.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Cloud is the lesser of two evils here. I actually remember something in FFVII with him that might have resembled "deep" character development. Probably that part where hes in a coma or something and you see inside his mind. Him dressed as a girl was also pretty funny.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> You must block yourself off from ninety percent of the internet, then.


...

Okay, you got me. 

I may respect your taste and opinion, but not necessarily the person.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Cloud is the lesser of two evils here. I actually remember something in FFVII with him that might have resembled "deep" character development. Probably that part where hes in a coma or something and you see inside his mind. Him dressed as a girl was also pretty funny.



Or maybe it's the part where you got the relief of not having to play as him for a brief moment.

But then again, what you got instead was a female character whose personality resembled exactly what she looked like - a pair of beach balls on stilts.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys I'm working with what you and the VG populace here give me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

Mael said:


> Hey guys I'm working with what you and the VG populace here give me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> Or maybe it's the part where you got the relief of not having to play as him for a brief moment.
> 
> But then again, what you got instead was a female character whose personality resembled exactly what she looked like - a pair of beach balls on stilts.


Except when she also wasn't in the party and Cid was the party leader. Yeah, that was great.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh, I forgot about that.

So yeah, I guess in contrast you _did_ get the only good character as a main protag to control.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't like either of them but I hate Cloud way more than Sora so the Keyblade wielder gets my vote.


----------



## Griever (Mar 18, 2013)

Cloud. 

His confusion about who he was and his past, made things rather interesting as the narrator of the story was an unreliable source to the progression, while at the same time covering the events well enough to be close to accurate. 

Personally, i did like his personality. Being not the 'simple-minded buffoon' i despise in a main character. he was more in the gray area while as the story progressed did lighted up but still remained more in the gray.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 21, 2013)

Cloud was cool people. I'm voting for him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2013)

As much as I don't like Cloud I'm voting him.
Sora can go die in a pit.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 21, 2013)

Cloudo solos


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Cloud cuts the Keyblade Bishie in half.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 25, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Dude, you're making way too many of these at one time.



^I'm missing all the votes.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Naruto said:


> ^I'm missing all the votes.



I gave people 4-6 days on these. 

Any longer and it'd be ludicrous.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> I gave people 4-6 days on these.
> 
> Any longer and it'd be ludicrous.



I know but if I've been studying during my break. All of them happened in a week and I missed it all


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I know but if I've been studying during my break. All of them happened in a week and I missed it all



Hmmm...ok...well going forward these four matches I have for four days of voting.

I'll extend the next matches by a day or two and feed you (and anyone else confirmed to not notice) the links.


----------

